# My little Green



## jay76 (Apr 2, 2009)

He is a few months old now and eats well.


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 2, 2009)

dats quality there... how long before the colour change takes place??


----------



## jay76 (Apr 2, 2009)

About 18 months. I saw a mates change and it is amazing. From yellow to green in a week


----------



## larks (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice Jay, I really like all the spots on that one.
Any chance you could tell us who bred that one??


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 2, 2009)

NIce looking Green Tree Python, the more pictures I see of them - the more I want to get one, I have the cash to get a pair but I still am not sure if I really want them yet. .However maybe next season.


----------



## seumas12345 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yellow to green in a week? That's crazy! Make sure to take some pics during that period! I haven't seen any of the actually colour change in process. Would be great to see some! May I also ask what you paid?
Cheers


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 2, 2009)

Being able to witness that extreme colour change would be amazing, i would love to see a detailed time line of the change, for an example taking 1 photo of the animal a week when the change starts and until when it finishes and then setting up a slideshow type of thing - would be interesting!


----------



## jay76 (Apr 2, 2009)

pm sent larks


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 2, 2009)

jay76 said:


> pm sent larks


 
I am also interested in who bred the GTP could you please possibly send me a PM with the details?


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 2, 2009)

*colour change [gtp]*

here's the one jay76 was speaking of these two pics are five days apart....cheers solar 17 [baden]


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 2, 2009)

jay76 said:


> About 18 months. I saw a mates change and it is amazing. From yellow to green in a week



bet u cant wait for that time eh..... and solar dat's an awesome looking chondro


----------



## melgalea (Apr 2, 2009)

Baden that GTP is stunnnning. 
cheers
mel


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice one Jay76 ....


----------



## mark83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice GTP mate


----------



## rahrah (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice gtp any pics of mum and dad?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 2, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful healthy little pythons...thanks for sharing B & J
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 2, 2009)

*here,s [gtp] mum*

here,s a pic of mum [a few months ago]......................


----------



## kupper (Apr 2, 2009)

solar 17 said:


> here's the one jay76 was speaking of these two pics are five days apart....cheers solar 17 [baden]


 


thats nuts *hurrys to herpshop to buy some*


----------



## jay76 (Apr 2, 2009)

She looks good solar


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 2, 2009)

Very Jealous guys LOL


----------



## Barno111 (Apr 2, 2009)

solar that second lot of pics of the one 5 days apart is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jay76 (Apr 2, 2009)

I just want to take the chance to thank Badon(solar17) for the ongoing advice and support when you purchase a green off him and would highly recommend him to anyone that is looking to purchase one of these greens. Thanks for the kind words everyone


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeh I must say, Baden has been one of the most attention to detail keepers I have ever met  I have bought a GTP off him too and fortunately havent needed his major assistance yet (my little one is doing exeptionally well, couldnt be happier with him/her!) I am sure he would be more than happy to be there for me if required!

Would also reccomend him highly


----------



## Mle00 (Apr 3, 2009)

(sighs) well any sellers 'cos we're sold!


----------



## yommy (Apr 3, 2009)

jealous Jarod it's going to be a stunner.....


----------

